# Alum Creek Saugeye Bite



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

I ended up Saugeye fishing several times this week while on vacation. And the results are great for me. Monday morning I limited out by about 10am. Tuesday took a little longer however, I was off the water by noon. Thursday morning until early afternoon when my stomach said time to go however, it was a killer day to fish. I lost count but surely it was plus 40 fish. Most of the fish were short but the action was fantastic! 
I was able to slip out Friday round 3pm until 6:15 and picked up four keepers and lost a couple keepers along the way. I forgot to take pictures of the catch on Tuesday but, no matter. 
All of the fish were between 15.5" and 20" with one fish measuring 24.5" which was caught Thursday. 

The water temp started out a little over 60 Monday and Friday afternoon I saw 58.7 
My lures were simply 3" Venom twister tails (No minnow), Blade baits and Big Joshy swims.
I worked both middle and lower sections of Alum and the results were the same. 

Tight lines!


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

sounds like a great week of fishing!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I take it you were on a boat?


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Except for girlfriend having hand surgery last Wednesday, I've really enjoyed the time off this fall. I was going to bow hunt this week but the changed my mind after seeing the water temperatures dropping. 
I'll hit Alum again in the morning for 3-4 hours and then watch the 1pm football game.

BTW, yesterday a guy showed me pictures of his brand new trailer that fell off the concrete pad that use to be a boat ramp at Cheshire. He picked up his new duck boat and then hit the ramp. He ended up bending the frame when it was all said and done. Think goodness he had an old trailer he could use to pull the boat out of the water.


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes a boat.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome! What kind of structure and depth?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

The typical locations you have found them all year has been working. Points are always good, inside turns and the like.
The water depth seems to be based on the amount of cloud coverage. And this also affects the lure colors too. And so, no easy answer for that one. 
Take gold for example; I will have something gold and something silver at the ready. One would be for clouds and the other for when the sun comes out. I've found little things like that matter for constant action. 
The biggest thing I've found this week is something really simple and that is how much you lift and drop your lure. I've found times when nothing worked except for dragging the bait along the bottom. And then they stop hitting that and I go to a 4-6" lift drop. 
I would work a zone with a swim for about 5-10 minutes and then change color and do it again, again and again. I always follow the old rule bright with light idea. The ten dollar question is what color is the bright they like.
You just need to be open to changing often until you hit the money. I hope this helps!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Great report!


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

I got out an hour later than normal due I-270 being shutdown on the eastside because of an accident. However, I ended up limiting out again, after three hours of catching fish.
The water temp was 54.7 at the ramp. And as for action, how about the attached picture of a hot air balloon.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Saw those balloons. Wonder if he did that on purpose. Pretty crazy


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Are PFDs required when fishing from a hot air balloon?


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Hellbender said:


> Except for girlfriend having hand surgery last Wednesday, I've really enjoyed the time off this fall. I was going to bow hunt this week but the changed my mind after seeing the water temperatures dropping.
> I'll hit Alum again in the morning for 3-4 hours and then watch the 1pm football game.
> 
> BTW, yesterday a guy showed me pictures of his brand new trailer that fell off the concrete pad that use to be a boat ramp at Cheshire. He picked up his new duck boat and then hit the ramp. He ended up bending the frame when it was all said and done. Think goodness he had an old trailer he could use to pull the boat out of the water.


i expirenced the same issue at the ramp. no sign when i launched on saturday morning. road closed sign when i went to take out. pretty good chance i tweaked my trailer trying to pull it out of that hole as well. crappie bite was good and saw alot of saugeye trollers out.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Sounds like I ended my season a week or so too early!


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

The balloon dude was feathering the gas valve as if he wanted to stay close to the water. However, the people with him got really quite as it got close to the water.
I took another picture when he was a couple feet above the water and the basket picked up a lot of water for no more time it was touching it. And surely it would not take long and the weight of the water would be more than what the balloon could handle to lift out. 

It is hard to believe the park Rangers did not know about the condition of the ramp and not close it.


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

You can see the water leaving out if it after touchdown.


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

And here I thought I was special.  I decided to take a break from chasing bass to saugeye fish and limited very quickly last Friday, too. Action was nonstop, as you mentioned, with many being shorts. Probably caught over 25 and culled to bring dinner home to the family. The best spots/size I found came out of 22-28FOW off ledges, points, drop offs and creek channel swings, primarily on east side, although I ran into a bunch of crappie on the west. I stayed in the south pool, though. Is it worth venturing to the middle for bigger size? If so, does east/west side seem to be better? I imagine I'd just run the same type of pattern that works south.


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Your locations are the very same as what I found for the most part. I found the bigger fish in 42 feet up to around 25 where it transitions onto a flat. And having a quick rise really was magical. For me at least, I picked up more going from deep to up for whatever reason. And with having low wind being an issue, it was easy to work the area anyway you wanted with boat control. 
As the wind picked up, I found the fish quickly moving up to 18 foot following the bait. The other thing I found is the Perch were only found from about 33' on down. 
Breaks and wall fishing and deeper flats seemed to be the ticket with the lack of wind and the sun shining. 
Now on cloudy days earlier part of last week, they were up shallower for me. 
My rule of thumb for Alum is start deep in known areas and let the wind more me shallow.


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow. Never have fished that deep on Alum. Was seeing DO readings on the COE website dropping sharply around 32 FOW, so I just didn't think I'd get much action below that. I'll have to give it a shot. Probably going out tomorrow, so we'll see. Bait was key for me, too, BTW. Once I'd find a ball or two, bites weren't far behind. Got some cats and a few perch, too. Perch were tiny but came out of shallower water for me - (circa 18-22fow). I guess the moral of the story is that they are scattered, but around bait. Got a few 14-16" LM and this shallow... Fun day all around.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Had an ankle replacement a week ago and am so envious of you guys. 
I started fishing Erie full time a few years ago due to the crowds at Alum but always brought the boat home to fish Alum mid Oct. through Nov. (or until they salt the roads). The weather conditions recently have created spectacular fishing conditions for sure in central Ohio deep lakes. Nothing like sight fishing deep fish from your sonar with a jig…
If things slow whatever depth you’re fishing you can often find active fish at a different depth on the next point. (Bait, current Bam!)
Keep at it boys…enjoying the fish porn.
See you next year!
Al


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Cool Musky! I've yet to catch one this year.
I never dream about fishing that deep for them either until Monday last week. I was fishing the dam area and drifted out while landing a fish and just dropped my lure down and started towards 30, of water. And when I picked up a keeper at 43' I had to try again. 
I never really ventured out into deep water like that as I never needed to over the years. However, I put a lot of fish in the boat last week starting deep and working my way up.
Of course that deep, I was in an inside turn that went up 10 or more feet pretty quick to a flat. And that was money for me! I've never lost any tackle working that type of area either. Lucky me for sure! 
Something else changed up on when working the deep water was, going with 4" ring type paddle bait. Something along the lines of a Joshy in style only it is a ring type soft rubber bait with a paddle tail. I looked and i don't have the name of it right now. Nonetheless, a pink one with a truse tail worked wonders on them. A white or green jig with a Venom 3" tail of any natural color tail has worked real well for me too. In fact the carp pictured hit a Chartreuse with lime green tail the other day. Now that was great fun until I could not turn him. Then I knew it was not a big Saugeye. 
I might be going out early tomorrow too. maybe I'll see you out there?


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Al,
If you have some warm clothes to be on the water for 3-4 hours, I have room in my boat. I'll leave the Goldendoodle home for a change. Just bring a pole or two and I'll supply all your needs without a problem. That said, I won't clean your fish tho.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Hellbender said:


> Al,
> If you have some warm clothes to be on the water for 3-4 hours, I have room in my boat. I'll leave the Goldendoodle home for a change. Just bring a pole or two and I'll supply all your needs without a problem. That said, I won't clean your fish tho.


I would love to hook up with you as I’ve been fishing Alum since before it was done filling, but have only fished out of the boat with other Alum anglers once over the years. It would be fun to see how you fish the lake.
One slight issue though… I had an ankle replacement and bone graft a week ago today. It will be probably three months till I’m able to stand without crutches and another month and a half till things are mended enough to handle a day on the water.
I’ll give you a shout next fall and will get out there and hammer us some fish!
Al


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Quick question , When you folks are out jiging in that deeper water , how big are you going on your Jig heads? I would think is some of those deeper waters your mentioning your at least going 1/4?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Gottagofishn said:


> One slight issue though… I had an ankle replacement and bone graft a week ago today. It will be probably three months till I’m able to stand without crutches and another month and a half till things are mended enough to handle a day on the water.
> I’ll give you a shout next fall and will get out there and hammer us some fish!
> Al


I had surgery on my foot August 16th. I went out in my boat for first time yesterday. Eye opening experience. Was going to go today, but with the high winds predicted I dont think it would be advisable. (for me) Biggest problem was once I was down on knees looking for lure in the compartments I couldnt get back up. I am wearing a walking boot which is like a cast.. little more flexible I guess... Balancing was also little bit of an issue. By all means wait till you do not need crutch's before tempting to go out.. I couldnt have done it last week when I was using crutchs to get around.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Dovans said:


> I had surgery on my foot August 16th. I went out in my boat for first time yesterday. Eye opening experience. Was going to go today, but with the high winds predicted I dont think it would be advisable. (for me) Biggest problem was once I was down on knees looking for lure in the compartments I couldnt get back up. I am wearing a walking boot which is like a cast.. little more flexible I guess... Balancing was also little bit of an issue. By all means wait till you do not need crutch's before tempting to go out.. I couldnt have done it last week when I was using crutchs to get around.


Last December I had a double osteotomy (cut and realign the fibula and fibula) in preparation for this surgery. (I had a bad break as a kid that healed crooked.) I had the procedure December 1st and wasn’t out on Erie until mid May. This recovery, hopefully will be a little quicker. I did this one a month earlier hoping to get on the water by early April. Had to sacrifice that late fall bite though…
The Golden Years….


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Govbarney said:


> Quick question , When you folks are out jiging in that deeper water , how big are you going on your Jig heads? I would think is some of those deeper waters your mentioning your at least going 1/4?


I always have multiple rods rigged with different baits but generally a couple are rigged with jig heads, one 1/4 and one 3/8. (The other ones usually have a spoon, vibee type and a swimbait.) If the fish are deeper than 10/12’ my goto is usually the 3/8th. Occasionally the weight puts them off but if they’ll take it the 3/8 let’s you cover ground faster. Also, if you use pill shaped heads you can get down faster with a lighter weight.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Gottagofishn said:


> I always have multiple rods rigged with different baits but generally a couple are rigged with jig heads, one 1/4 and one 3/8. (The other ones usually have a spoon, vibee type and a swimbait.) If the fish are deeper than 10/12’ my goto is usually the 3/8th. Occasionally the weight puts them off but if they’ll take it the 3/8 let’s you cover ground faster. Also, if you use pill shaped heads you can get down faster with a lighter weight.


Wow , 3/8 that's heavier than I would have thought to go, but yea makes sense


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats on a great week of fishing. Great report!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Al,

You have been through a lot of work from the sounds of it. 
Like you, I like to have a couple rods at the ready. And most of the time I have a 1/4 & 3/8 jig heads on them. I pour my own jigs and the 3/8 is a standard round head. 
As for jig head weight, I will use 1/4oz and 3" tails down to around 30' and then I need that extra weight for anything deeper. Of course that is on days of low wind like we had last week. 

I went out Thursday morning to Alum from daylight until 11am. And had it not been for a single Crappie caught, I would have had a big zero. The wind was really kicking before the front came in. The finder showed 56 degree water and no shortage of fish throughout the water column.


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Wind definitely slowed the bite on Thursday and Friday for me, as well. Marked good bait balls at the dam in 26-34 FOW and caught a cat and some perch. One perch spit the bait they were feeding on - couldn't believe how tiny! Went way deep on a bridge piling and caught some crappie out of 46FOW. Couldn't believe they were down there. Lots of activity on fish finder but only crappie bit. Stopped though because they seemed very stressed when I got them to the surface. One didn't recover. Suageye came near wind blown points in 24-26FOW. Caught five. All were 15" or a little smaller and released for them to grow up. All in South pool. BTW, been catching a ton in the 14-16 inch range. Next year might be sweet - or maybe I'm just on the spots where the smaller ones gather. Got to test out my rub rails docking on Thursday. Put a good nick in it when a wind gust blew me sideways. Better than the gel coat, for sure. Gotta love how the wind swirls on Alum! We'll see what next week brings... Feel for you guys who are on the bench right now. Hope to see you out there soon.


----------



## MarkoSharko (Jun 14, 2020)

Man you were slaying


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

With the exception of one small perch, I skunked on Friday morning as well. Should have known better then to even try after I saw that wind forecast.


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Got out tonight for 2 hrs before my son got cold. Kept 4, threw back 5 only 2 were short. Lost a couple pulling them up.







Not 1 tonight on #8 x-rap all on a little bigger pro rogue and most on short pauses. Seen 1 hit the bait about 5 feet away with the well lit moon, gotta love that.
GL


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I caught this one this morning just after daybreak. Wind blown shoreline casting a gold vibe. I was kicking myself because I'm sure I could have done better with a stick bait but I only had 45 minutes and just took my rigged rod and 1 extra blade bait in my pocket. Fished the blade quicker than I would have liked because I didn't want to lose it. Haha.


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Hit Alum this morning about daylight and left about 10am. The wind was blowing big time from the Northwest causing white caps, when I called it a day.
The best bite was 1/2 oz blade baits from 25-34' of water. The fish finder showed a water temp around 48 degrees and very clear water. The last hour was spent trying to get a six fish for limit before conceding due to the wind.








The smallest fish was 15.5" and the big one right at 18.5" and they will be great eaters for sure. Hopefully Wednesday morning I'll be able try my luck again?

Good luck!


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

When is the fish fry lol. You are slaughtering them!


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Lol, Tonight! I set four fillets out for dinner and put the rest in the freezer.

I love fishing for them when the water is 60 or less. And they have been really deep this fall over past years. A little surprised to say the least.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Headed to alum around this afternoon. Going to hit the dam area first then a couple back areas. Should be a good night.


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Sounds like a great time and the weather is really nice with the sun shining too. 
There is some nice wall like areas just north of the dam and west of the old creek bed that should prove worth while for you. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Went out Wednesday morning from daylight until about 11:30 and ended up with three keepers and several throw backs. I ended up releasing the keepers for another day of fun. 
All fish were caught around 28-32' on blade baits. The water was 48 degrees and clear.

Good luck!!


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Only 3 last night very slow pulls with a long pause and very subtle bites. Missed more than were caught. Anyways you know how on a slow nights you get to thinking of things? The rod I was using I havent tied on a new lure or retied in over a month. Then on a 30+ sec pause I felt another tick tick set the hook rod bent in half and I had a monster eye. Seen it a little ways out and thought this is the biggest saugeye I ever seen. Then it took off rolling, turning doing anything to get away. After a good fight I did get it in on my really light, med light rod. And truthfully disappointed not the saugeye I was thinking.







It was exciting but after releasing him I realized that f\*!ing fish got the best of that stick I had done pretty well with the past month or so. 1 hook missing other 2 all bent up, 2 eyes for the slip rings bent out of wack. Let the tuning begin. Ya it was not a big musky by an means 32" but in my mind it was a big saugeye for a minute. Guess thats one of the the reasons we do this.

GL 

And Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Isn't funny in the eyes of a saugeye guy how disappointing a muskie can be😂👀..
Nice catch though!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Let's be honest, when you're trying to fill a freezer a slimy muskie isn't all that appetizing  Might as well be channel cat or drum at that point


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Crawdad I have that bait to! I haven't caught anything on it yet though. I was out last night for a couple hours. Seemed to be a pretty short bite window. I went 2 for 4 on swimbaits!


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Tie it on give it a shoot


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Last night 5-7 pm got 3, buddy got 2. We probably missed 6 or 8. Slow pulls, long pauses again. Those where his first saugeyes on sticks so that was cool.
GL


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I will say that Alum will continue to produce in the areas you have been fishing as long as you can get your boat in the water… Once upon a fishing trip we arrived at the ramp to find 1/4” ice covering the lake. We put in and broke through the ice until we got where we wanted to fish. I did increasingly large doughnuts until we had enough open water to jig in. Caught a nice bunch of eyes that day. 
I love cold water fishing… warms the heart.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was at Alum today walking.. (little past noon) Only boat out at the time. When I left another was putting in. Pretty windy. Could only walk half mile if that before foot wouldnt work anymore.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I broke through ice at Howard Rd boat ramp Monday morning, but I was going deer hunting, I usually boat into my spot!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I had my boat out Sunday, last trip before winterization, just managed one 16inch Largemouth, got pretty windy by the time I left.


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Hoping to get water clarity reports from last couple days. Heading up to alum tonight and just curious if the rain changed things much this week. Looks like the wind will kick up pretty good tonight.

GL


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Middle and south are perfect from a little color to clean. Hit a quick limit Wednesday night and a Muskie. 
Jerkbait with 4 to 5 second pause reeled 4 or 5 turns then paused again. 
Lemon shad or silktruese 3.25 Big Joshy light jig slow steady reeled with a second pause occasionally.


----------

